# My New "Power Center"



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Due to finding a photo in this link 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=222514&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=45 (Page 3 approx 3/4 down)

I decided to make myself a power center. My thanks to the originator of the thread listed above. I realize that likely many of you have one already but for some reason I never even thought of doing this.... until now 

With my build i also wanted to add in timers for my lighting. As usual I was too exited with the build and forgot to take pictures throughout. It really wasn't that exciting anyhow as it's just wiring 101.

Let me know what you think:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that looks fantastic. :thumb: 
I'm assuming by the professional look that you adhered to building codes concerning electrical wiring, for example number of outlets per circuit etc. Not doubting your mad skills, but an ounce of prevention....etc.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

looks good ,the only thing I might suggest would be to label the outlets or cords


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice! Now I am jealous. I need to do the same thing kinda tired of the mess behind my tanks. You have inspired me. Good build!
:thumb:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

> I'm assuming by the professional look that you adhered to building codes concerning electrical wiring, for example number of outlets per circuit etc. Not doubting your mad skills, but an ounce of prevention....etc.


HAHAHA... yes, I counted what I have on that circuit before I started (I ran a line exclusively for this tank when I finished the basement. 2 on that circuit before and 10 added. Local code indicates 12 as a max load). To be honest though I wasn't sure if the timer and the receptacle attached count as one or as two, so I errored on the side of caution and counted as 2.



> looks good ,the only thing I might suggest would be to label the outlets or cords


I'm trying to find a lable maker... checked with several friends and nothin  going to check at work this week :wink:



> Very nice! Now I am jealous. I need to do the same thing kinda tired of the mess behind my tanks. You have inspired me. Good build!


TYVM. I grew tired of the powerbars just hangin down and around too.

Thanks for the comments all !


----------



## kajunfish (Mar 19, 2011)

What! NO GFI! 
Really awesome work!


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

GFI'd at the source 8)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

What? An inspection with no covers?? Smile! Looks good.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good! :thumb:

I had a new stand welded up and now I want to incorporate your idea for the power center, thanks! 8)


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

BigDaddyK said:


> I'm trying to find a lable maker ... checked with several friends and nothin  going to check at work this week :wink:


I use masking tape and a sharpie


----------



## Sav505 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was hoping you used mine for inspiration. I just tried to search for my old tank but it's not on here any more. 
I don't have any pictures of it on this computer, but I did find this picture on Photobucket.
The outlets are behind the switches..


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

That's very nice as well and had I come across that thread rest assured that it would have inspired me ;-)


----------



## seanpual (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow this is really nice work. I suggest you to label the plugs....


----------

